# Connexion Disque Dur Freebox Crystal



## M.Rie (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis novice sur Mac, et malgré toutes les recherches que j'ai pu faire sur internet, je ne trouve pas la réponse à ma question !

Je vous explique : j'ai un Macbook avec Mavericks, et je cherche à me connecter au disque dur de la freebox crystal que j'ai chez moi.

Si vous savez comment faire, avec des explications simples de préférence (je parle pas très bien le langage informatique !), je veux bien un petit coup de main !

Merci d'avance


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Normalement tu devrait y avoir accès en allant sur Safari tu met mafreebox.free.fr


----------



## drs (25 Novembre 2014)

Non, pas d'accès au HDD via safari avec une Crystal.

Cette version de freebox n'a pas de fonctions de partage de fichiers, il faut donc y accéder via FTP.

Tu as un petit tuto ICI (fait pour la V5, mais c'est pareil). Et il doit y en avoir plein d 'autres comme celui là.


----------

